# Phillips bdp3000 blu ray and DVD playback problem



## noelpetrie (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello there im after some help please, i have just bought a Samsung le32b450c4 HD ready tv and am running a Phillips bdp3000 Blu Ray through it, the problem that i have is when watching either Blu Ray or DVD the screen will go blank for a second or to and the resolution that the tv is running at is displayed then it will resume playing, as u can imagine this is very annoying, both products were bought second hand help please !!! many thanx


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

welcome to TSF ...

You don't say how you have them connected so I'll assume its via HDMI. Some ideas:

Try turning the BR player on well before turning on the TV. My BR player can take what seems a very long time to boot (its a Samsung). During the boot cycle it may not send a signal to the TV so it (the TV) doesn't think there's any device hooked up and goes black. 

If it occurs during playback then try another HDMI cable - yours might be faulty.

Make sure the HDMI cable does not cross over power cables - a charge might be generated that disrupts the signal.

Try using a different input on the TV.

Hope one of these cures it.


----------

